# Treating wood from outside



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2011)

I've heard of people baking wood in the oven to get rid of mites and such, but that sounds a little risky to me and I'd be worried about starting a fire. I was wondering if I could boil the wood instead and if so for how long?


----------



## Drakk (Sep 3, 2011)

Ive done it before....its not such a big deal...just watch for any smoke/burning and there will be no fire...dont walk off and get a sandwich lol.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2011)

should I put it on a pan or something? And for how long shall I bake it?


----------



## satchellwk (Sep 3, 2011)

I've always just stuck wood, rocks, and whatnot in the freezer. I'm not sure how effective that method is in comparison to baking, though.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 3, 2011)

I second freezing.


----------



## Twillis10 (Sep 4, 2011)

I usually just put it in the oven for 15 to 30 minutes (I dont time it) at 375. I dont think you will have any trouble with them catching on fire as long as you dont let it touch the heating elements. You can also boil smaller pieces.


----------



## JODECS (Sep 13, 2011)

so which is better freezing or baking?


----------



## MrJohn (Sep 13, 2011)

Wash the piece with soapy water, then rinse thoroughly to remove any pesticides, mold or any other biological agent that may poison your T. Then bake at 350 for 15-25 minutes depending on the size of the piece to kill off any mites.


----------



## 0siris (Sep 13, 2011)

I put whatever I want to disinfect in a bowl of water and nuke it in the microwave for about 5 minutes. From the time the water starts boiling I wait 1 minute or so. Obviously this depends on how big the piece in question is. You can dry it out by placing it alone in the microwave for an additional minute. Just don't take your eyes off of it in case it catches fire.

Boiling is a much more effective way to disinfect than freezing. That's why most surgical sterilization techniques involve heat rather than cold


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 13, 2011)

I just wanted to note that, depending on where you're at, there are organisms that will do just fine being frozen but no organism will withstand heat above a certain level.


----------

